# new paint in old house



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

so I called the EPA to get an answer, but i feel I just got the run-around. Situation is thus: brand new mahogany french windows and transoms- just installed- came in with oil primer on by mistake. Client wants me to strip and wood finish just the sashes( mullions and muntins). will not touch any other surface; residence is pre-78.
So the question is do I need to follow RRP? I know I can do a lead test- show it clear- and then proceed, but it seems like such a waste when a brand new window should not have any lead paint on it.
Any one care to comment?
Thanks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would just do the test.

Read these.

Question 1

Question 2


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Cover your butt and do the test.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In regard to RCP's link "Question 2". This is just plain and simple utter foolishness. If new siding is over old siding that may have lead on it, how in the world are we even supposed to know this? We cannot test the old siding and may not even know it is there. This just gets more ridiculous as time goes on.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I personally would not worry about it. As long as you are not touching any surfaces that have lead paint,which you are not,you are fine. Never mind RRP, I wouldn't take that job anyway....How in the world are you going to get that primer out of the grain to do a decent stain job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> In regard to RCP's link "Question 2". This is just plain and simple utter foolishness. If new siding is over old siding that may have lead on it, how in the world are we even supposed to know this? We cannot test the old siding and may not even know it is there. This just gets more ridiculous as time goes on.


*I think* that it just means on any pre 78 house, you have to follow the rule, all you have to do is test the new siding, it will show no lead and you carry on.
Otherwise someone has to make a judgement call, "well the house was built in 1946, but it was sided sometime, so we don't have to follow the rule, even if the window casing, trim, etc is still the original. 

All it means is you have to follow RRP, which means having a Certified Renovater make that decision.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I use to read the rule as "if a painted or coating was going to be disturbed" you had to do RRP (except for some of the exceptions).

However, the rule actually reads that any all all work done on a 1978 must be done by a Lead Safe Certified Firm (except where an exception occurs).

One of the exceptions would be "if a certified renovator or lead inspector/assessor proves no lead based paint".

So, if you personally installed a brand new door and then came back in a couple of weeks to paint it a different color ... you would either need to prove no lead based paint or do RRP.

Silly ... I know.

On the other hand, what if the homeowner told you that they replaced the door on Jan 1, 1978?

Guess the EPA has to draw some lines somewhere.


----------



## premend01 (May 16, 2019)

You should erase the old color from your wall and then paint a new color. You have to do hard work for it, but if you do not do this later after some time, it peeled off. You have also used color protector before applying the new paint.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

premend01 said:


> you should erase the old color from your wall and then paint a new color. You have to do hard work for it, but if you do not do this later after some time, it peeled off. You have also used color protector before applying the new paint.


wtf??


----------

